# 시치미 떼다 , 생까다



## vientito

Are these two interchangeable? If not, what difference consists in usage?


----------



## Multilate

hmmm sometimes in practice, yes, but not quite.
시치미 떼다 is more about pretending to be innocent as if nothing has happened or as if the person hasn't done anything wrong after the person has done something wrong.
생까다 is more about a relationship between people (ex: completely ignoring a person as if the person is invisible).


----------



## ouuugg

Just so you know, 생까다 is the very street language. Hope you don't say it in a formal situation or to an older person. The formal version of it is 무시하다.


----------

